# Costco / Hannspree ST281MKB LCD TV



## Ge0 (Nov 6, 2007)

I want to purchase a large format LCD display (24" and up) for my computer setup to watch movies at close range while working on other stuff at my computer desk.

Right now I have four 19" LCD displays. Although this is great for viewing multiple windows applications simutaneously, it ain't so great for watching widescreen video. Besides, I find that I hardly ever use all 4 monitors at a time. I use three primarily. At first I was thinking a 24" widescreen display with two 19" displays flanking it. But then I was thinking, why not go bigger as long as the resolution was there?

I did some research and uncovered the Hannspree HH-281HPB 1080P monitor as well as a few others from Viewsonic and Acer. The Hanns-G HH-281HPB seemed like the best bang for the buck. Costco had it on sale for $299. But then I notice they also had the Hannspree ST281MKB on sale for the same price. It appears to be the same thing but with the addition of a cheap speaker and a TV tuner. I figure, what the , if anything, I can donate it to one of the kids in the future.

My question. I realize Hannspree probably does not offer the best LCD out there. But, is it good enough for light duty video where the absolute in video quality is not the main priority? A lot of my video is not high definition. Rather, it is DVD quality at best. That, and will this LCD satisfy me for standard comutational needs. It is 1900x1200 but it is a large display to be sitting 3 to 4 foot in front of my face. Typically large computer displays like this have resolutions of 2500x1600 or some other outrageous figure and require slaving two DVI ports together.

Can anyone lend some insight?

Ge0


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Typically TV monitors have a lower resolution than computer monitors at large sizes, but better contrast ratios. This would be ideal for watching movies, but your text/icons may be larger than you would like during pc applications.


----------



## Ge0 (Nov 6, 2007)

Both the monitor and television I was looking at have the same screen size, same resolution. I believe they probably use the same LCD panel in both...

Ge0


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If they appear to be the same panel quality, then just pick whichever one has the features you're looking for. What's the price difference?


----------



## Ge0 (Nov 6, 2007)

No price difference, same price... I still feel like there has to be a gotcha. Adding the tuner and additional input has to acocunt for something right???

Ge0


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Take a look at the specs. Contrast ration, resolution, whatever...are there any differences?


----------

